# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ինչո՞ւ են բոլորը ատում կորեացիներին

## ՄիլենաBTS

Էս վերջերս շատ եմ նկատել, թե հայերը ոնց են ատում կորեացիներին: Ես գիտեմ ինչու, բայց կուզեի ձեր կարծիքները լսել:  :Think: 
Ինձ թվումա նրա համար, որ իրանք իրանց հետևում են, միշտ խնամված են, իրենց մազերը ներկում են(ոչ միայն կորեացիները, այլ ամբողջ աշխարհը) ու որ իրանց աչքերը պուճուրա: ^_^

----------


## Lion

Այ քեզ հաաարց??!! Փաստորեն ես բոլոր մեջ չեմ...

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

Դուք մտնում եք էն 5% հայերի մեջ, ովքեր նորմալ են վերաբերվում կորեացիներին: :Good:

----------


## for.est

> Դուք մտնում եք էն 5% հայերի մեջ, ովքեր նորմալ են վերաբերվում կորեացիներին:


էտ ստատիստիկան որտեղից եք վերցրել եթե հայերի մեծ մասը նույնիսկ "ժիվոյ" կորեացի չեն տեսել?  :LOL:

----------

Lion (30.10.2017), Ձայնալար (31.10.2017), Նիկեա (01.11.2017), Ուլուանա (01.11.2017)

----------


## Արամ

Ինձ թվում ա նախանձում են։

----------

laro (30.10.2017), Ձայնալար (31.10.2017), Մուշու (01.11.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էս տռո՞լ ա։ Չեմ հավատում, որ իսկական մարդը կարա սենց լինի:

----------

Lion (30.10.2017), Mr. Annoying (31.10.2017), Մուշու (01.11.2017), Նիկեա (01.11.2017), Տրիբուն (31.10.2017)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Միլենա ջան, հավատա տենց չի։ Մենք դաժե էնքան ենք սիրում կորեացիներին, որ իրանց պատվին Կորեայի ձոր ունենք շամպայնի գործարանի կողմերում։ Այ ասեիր ճապոնացիներին կամ վիետնամցիներին` մի տեղ հասկանայինք, բայց կորեացիների՞ն  :Shok:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2017), Մուշու (01.11.2017), Նիկեա (01.11.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Մենք՝ հայերս, իրար չենք սիրում, ոյտև մեր պատճառով "երկիրը երկիր չի": Մնացածին պաշտում ենք (չհաշված մի 2  հարևանի, որոնք փորձում են մեզանից վատը լինել)։
Բայց չեմ հասկանում, ոնց կարելի է մի ամբողջ ազգի չսիրել  :Think:

----------


## Վահե-91

Ուզբեկի նման են, դրա համար:

----------


## Rammstein

Օրինակ ես առաջ ամեն օր ռեժիմով ատում էի կորեացիներին, երբ հեռախոսս Samsung Galaxy S3 էր (տե՛ս նկարը) ու անտանելի կախում էր ամեն ինչ անելուց։ Հիմա արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա չեմ ատել։

----------

Progart (01.11.2017), Sambitbaba (01.11.2017), Thom (20.07.2019), Yellow Raven (31.10.2017), Մուշու (01.11.2017), Նիկեա (01.11.2017), Տրիբուն (31.10.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ թվում է, ինչ-որ մեկը նպատակ է դրել կորեացիներին PR անել։
Եթե թեմայի մեջ, ապա՝ ի՞նչ է մտածում միջին-ստատիստիկ հայը կորեացիների մասին։ Միջին-ստատիստիկ հայը կորեացիների մասին չի մտածում։

----------

Lion (31.10.2017), reminilo (31.10.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2017), Thom (20.07.2019), Yellow Raven (31.10.2017), Մուշու (01.11.2017), Նիկեա (01.11.2017), Ուլուանա (01.11.2017), Ռուֆուս (31.10.2017), Տրիբուն (31.10.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ատում եմ Կորեացիներին՝
որ միշտ խնամված են
որ իրենց հետևում են
որ ունեն աչքեր այդքան պուճուր:

Ատում եմ նաև նրանց սերիալները
որ ի վիճակի են
սովորական գլխացավանքը
փոխակերպել սուր գլխացավի…


Թու՜հ, ինչքա՜ն բան կա Կորեացիների մեջ ատելի,-
Ես չգիտեի…

----------

Chilly (31.10.2017), Lílium (31.10.2017), Mr. Annoying (31.10.2017), Quyr Qery (03.11.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2017), Yellow Raven (31.10.2017), Նիկեա (01.11.2017), Ռուֆուս (31.10.2017)

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

Շնորհակալություն, ինձ պատճառներն էին հետաքրիր thnx :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս տռո՞լ ա։ Չեմ հավատում, որ իսկական մարդը կարա սենց լինի:


Վերջին կորեական բոտ-երից ա, version hay 7.3

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.10.2017), Անվերնագիր (31.10.2017), Նիկեա (01.11.2017), Ռուֆուս (31.10.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

> Էս վերջերս շատ եմ նկատել, թե հայերը ոնց են ատում կորեացիներին: Ես գիտեմ ինչու, բայց կուզեի ձեր կարծիքները լսել: 
> Ինձ թվումա նրա համար, որ իրանք իրանց հետևում են, միշտ խնամված են, իրենց մազերը ներկում են(ոչ միայն կորեացիները, այլ ամբողջ աշխարհը) ու որ իրանց աչքերը պուճուրա: ^_^


Բա դրանց ո՞նց չատես: Էլի նեռվանացրին:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.11.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ամբողջ աշխարհը մազերը ներկում է, իսկ մենք կորեացիներին ենք ատում: :Think:

----------


## Freeman

Զզվում եմ դրանցից, հետամնաց ազգ են

----------


## ՄիլենաBTS

Հետամնաց¿ Ինձ թվումա դուք Հյուսիսային Կորեային նկատի ունեք։ Մենք խոսում ենք Հարավային Կորեայի մասին։ Վերջինս համարվում է աշխարհի ամենազարգացած երկրներից մեկը։

----------


## ОлегТрофимов

Որտեղից տենց ինֆո, ինձ թվումա մեծամասնությունը նույնիկս չգիտեն իրենց մասին)

----------

Արշակ (26.01.2018), Մուշու (27.01.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

Նոր էս թեման աչքովս ընկավ, մտածեցի. ես կորեացիներին չեմ ատում, հնդիկներին էլ, իտալացիներին ու ֆրանսիացիներին էլ... ես բացի հայերից, ոչ մի այլազգիի հետ բավարար չեմ շփվել, որ ատեմ(չնայած բացառվում ա, որ ազգին ատեմ, անգամ մի քանի հազարից ստացած տպավորություններով)։ Ես անգամ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե իրանք ինչով են ուրախանում, ինչից են տխրում, ինչի մասին են մտածում, արդյոք մեր նմա՞ն են մտածում/ապրում։ Երբեմն,  էն խմբերով քայլող հնդիկ ուսանողներին ուզում եմ մոտենամ ու առաջարկեմ ուղղակի իրար ճանաչել. ինձ նենց հետաքրքիր ա ցանկացած ոչ հայի առօրյան, հոգսերը, մտածելակերպը։ Տեսնես շատ տարբեր ե՞ն:
Իսկ իրականում, ես էս ամենի ժամանակը չունեմ դեռ(էս տեմպերով դժվար էլ երբևէ ունենամ)։ 
Մի քիչ պատմեք ոչ հայերից "լսեմ" գենե))

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019), Արշակ (23.05.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի քիչ պատմեք ոչ հայերից "լսեմ" գենե))


Բում ջան, կարծում եմ մի քիչ անհարմար թեմա ես գտել ու հարցերի շատ ծավալուն սպեկտր ընդգրկել:

Գուցե արժի առանձին թեմա բացել ու կոնկրետ հարցե՞ր առաջ քաշել:

----------

boooooooom (23.05.2019), Աթեիստ (23.05.2019)

----------

